# Smoking Deal on a vintage Motorbike



## Manhrs (Jul 16, 2021)

vintage motorized bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

vintage motorized bike. great man cave, garage candy.



					phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2021)

Ha Ha Ha, what a ? What's a good word, or words?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 16, 2021)

Booking my flight now.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 16, 2021)

"speedy delivery".....Mr. Rogers mailman.....mr. mcfeely?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2021)

C M Gerlach said:


> "speedy delivery".....Mr. Rogers mailman.....mr. mcfeely?



Yes indeed! I watched a movie about Mr. Rogers. It was pretty good. I'm glad Hollywood didn't try to destroy him. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Manhrs said:


> vintage motorized bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> vintage motorized bike. great man cave, garage candy.
> ...



Maybe you should buy it then!


----------



## sworley (Jul 16, 2021)

I’d rather have your BW200…


----------



## Manhrs (Jul 16, 2021)

sworley said:


> I’d rather have your BW200…



BW350 😎


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

I’d jump on that “garage candy” but it would just make the rest of my stuff look like trash...or maybe it’s the other way around🤣


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2021)

If anyone wants to buy it I'm close by. I'm offering free pick up and disposal for Cabers only. If you want it boxed up and then burned that will be extra.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

I’d jump on that “garage candy” but it would just make the rest of my stuff look like trash...or maybe it’s the other way around🤣


----------

